
A favorable poll for Trump seems to have a problem - somitgupta
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/09/upshot/a-favorable-poll-for-donald-trump-has-a-major-problem.html?mabReward=CTM&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&region=CColumn&module=Recommendation&src=rechp&WT.nav=RecEngine
======
conistonwater
This is pretty cool, I wouldn't have thought it possible:

> _With Mr. Bush’s popularity flagging in 2007 and 2008, more polls started
> showing that voters recalled voting for John Kerry in 2004._

~~~
csours
I've always lived in the age of computers, which is to say that I've always
lived with the idea of "perfect memory"

It is increasingly obvious that human memory does not behave at all like
computer memory.

Is the idea that human memory ideally recollects events as they actually
happened older than computers?

How did we think about memory in the past?

